# another new owner....



## pieopah (Dec 4, 2006)

hi i am a new owner of 2 awesome male albinos pie and pah....
this is my second time being a rat owner previously i had three rats oberon mab and woody......all three i got when they were about a month and a half and i never had a problem with them.....
either way pie and pah i got 3 days ago they are brothers and about 5 months old give or take......they are good rats however they seem to just sleep all time i leave their cage open most of the day and place toys and treats around and they just dont seem interested in any of them,....they struggle when i try to take them out to play with me......ive tried to coax them with treats but they just dont seem interested in anything at all......other than sleeping...im not really sure what to do other than wait and hope any advice from people who have had more older rat experience would be appreciated
i suspect now that their last owners may have neglected to play and properly care for them intellectually...can they bounce back from that?
love some advice
cheers pieopah


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

hey there! congrats on ur new ratties. it may just be they are having trouble adjustin to you but after a while they will learn to trust you and become more social. hope they are ok! *N*I*X*Y*


----------



## pieopah (Dec 4, 2006)

yeah i thought that too.....but one of them, pie, wont come out of his cage at all and he just sleeps constantly....is it possible he is sick?...hes eating fine and grooming fine.....the other one, pah..he'll come out and wander around and do ratty things sometimes so im not too worried about him
i guess im just a little nervous that they were neglected or something.....they are pretty bored thus far...they wont even go in their hammock....
i've tried bobbing for peas...tissue boxes with treats...hiding treats inside things..and other similar things....they are totally uninterested in them....they do like playing in my shoe pile tho...lol....
any suggestions to get them going?
cheers pieopah


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

if u can leave their cage door open and they will venture out on their own when they are ready he is prolly sleeping no more than usual but at diffrent times. they should have settled in properly after 1 or 2 weeks. what is thier hammok like? i had a problem with my new hammock its made with a small ammount of furry material thed reast is simular to what u make a rain mack out of but they wont go near it although they do like their new hammock which is all furry material hope this helpz


----------



## pieopah (Dec 4, 2006)

i just made their hammock out of spare material i had around...just orange cotton...maybe ill try to make one a little fancier......i didnt realize it could take that long for them to settle its definatly reassuring
thanks for the posts
cheers
pieopah


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

your welcome


----------

